# Aussie saddle tree sizes



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah, the company just called and recommended a wide tree saddle.  I suppose this thread will just be here for reference!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

take a withers tracing, generally downunder adjusts the trees before they ship them.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I got a Kimberly fairly recently. I sent in a wither tracing based on the horse I wanted to use it on at the same time I ordered and paid for the saddle. It fits lovely.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> take a withers tracing, generally downunder adjusts the trees before they ship them.


This. We got two Master Campdraft Deluxe saddles from Down Under. Our saddle fitter sent the wither tracings and Down Under fit the saddles to our horses.


----------

